# Day Rentals in Tortola?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Planning a trip to BVI in the springtime. Accomodations will be land based. What specific companies are out there that will rent a sailboat on a daily basis?


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

Many years ago we did the same thing and rented a "school" boat for a day - a Beneteau 21 I believe. We went to the caves. We''ve been chartering there ever since...
Good luck!!
Ours was based in the Treasure Island Motel - near Moorings in Road Town.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

check with Conch Charters. Those guys are GREAT ! Dont just walk up there though. Email them way ahead and let them know your experience level. You might want to consider to take one of their captains with you. All those guys are first rate.

Make sure you let them know that Thorsten the MELVIN Captain send you. lol


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sunsail will do a day charter. Price is $600. for a 47''. I took one to the Baths for the day. I told the guy at the office that I had some tip money, but could not afford the $600. He gave it to me straight off for $300. I could have probably bargained more, but wanted to get going. I have chartered with them for years, but do not think that had any bearing. The boat was perfect too. 

Good luck, 
MF


----------

